# Los Angeles Cube Meeting @ Little Tokyo Shopping Center



## dChan (Jan 26, 2009)

On 1/24/09, we had an awesome cube meeting at the Little Tokyo Shopping Center in Los Angeles. There were only five of us(Dene, Jun, Tyler, Devin, and myself) but we had a great time. Here are some videos that were taken by Tyler and I on my camera(Tyler also has some of his own videos up on Youtube). The link goes to a playlist so you can check out all six videos I have up currently( I may put up some more soon):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz6XCNuzbuc&feature=PlayList&p=9ED52C95F432D476&index=0


----------



## (X) (Jan 26, 2009)

nice videos, it was fun watching


----------



## panyan (Jan 26, 2009)

i agree, fun to watch! i wish there was something like that where i live in north london!


----------



## dChan (Jan 26, 2009)

(X) said:


> nice videos, it was fun watching



Thanks, it was fun filming the videos and partaking in the races as well. Tyler deserves kudos for filming the races when I was participating. 



panyan said:


> i agree, fun to watch! i wish there was something like that where i live in north london!



Heh, I am sure you guys can organize a get together if enough of you live close by. I had to travel nearly 2 hours to get to the meeting but it was well worth it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 27, 2009)

Where'd he get such a cool blindfold?


----------



## dChan (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Where'd he get such a cool blindfold?



Haha, I think he said it was from RiteAid because he was asking me where to get blindfolds and I told him to go there. I am not sure, but I do know that it cost him less than a dollar!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Where'd he get such a cool blindfold?



Thank you so much, kind sir. I got it at target. It was $1


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## happa95 (Jan 27, 2009)

ROF2LMAO! I'm such a weenie ninja.


----------



## dChan (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you are right happa95... you're a complete weenie ninja. Muahahahaha! Also, everyone on YouTube knows you made a mistake on your 3x3x3 speed solve.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 28, 2009)

About time you started posting again


----------



## dChan (Jan 28, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> About time you started posting again



Haha, yeah, sorry about my long absence. I took a break from cubing and only just recently started getting my times back down to where they used to be(or in the case of OH, down farther than it used to be). Thanks happa95 and Ramen(Jun and Tyler) as they really are the ones that got me back here. Nice to be back, though!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 31, 2009)

dChan said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > About time you started posting again
> ...



I took a 6 month break as well but I nobody would notice that. Unlike you, I don't have 1000 + posts!


----------

